# Need help with Look fit



## Thegratefuldad (May 21, 2005)

I am looking at getting either a 281, 381, or 481, and I'm wondering about the fit. I can't find a shop in my area that carries Look. I am 5' 11.5" with a 33.5" inseam and a longish torso. My current bike (a Felt F50) is a 56, and it fits me well. The top tube is 56.0, and I use a 110 mm stem. I'm wondering what frame size would be likely to work best for me in the Look frames I mentioned--a 55 or a 57. (And any idea what the TT length is for these frames in the 55 and 57?) Thanks for the help.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I know you won't believe my, but I would look at a 54cm. The top tube is plenty long and you will be amazed at the fit. They run a little large in my opinion as I used to ride a 54cm at 5'9", but I rode a 53cm in Look due to the long top tube. Here is a geometry chart.

<TABLE class=prodGeometrytable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width=522 border=0><TBODY><TR><TH>Size (c-c)</TH><TH>Top Tube</TH><TH>Seat Angle</TH><TH>Head Tube Length</TH><TH>Head Angle</TH></TR><TR><TD class=pricebody>49</TD><TD class=pricebody>53.9</TD><TD class=pricebody>72.5</TD><TD class=pricebody>9.9</TD><TD class=pricebody>72</TD></TR><TR><TD class=pricebody>50</TD><TD class=pricebody>53.9</TD><TD class=pricebody>72.5</TD><TD class=pricebody>11.0</TD><TD class=pricebody>72</TD></TR><TR><TD class=pricebody>51</TD><TD class=pricebody>54.0</TD><TD class=pricebody>72.5</TD><TD class=pricebody>12.0</TD><TD class=pricebody>72</TD></TR><TR><TD class=pricebody>52</TD><TD class=pricebody>54.8</TD><TD class=pricebody>72.5</TD><TD class=pricebody>12.9</TD><TD class=pricebody>72</TD></TR><TR><TD class=pricebody>53</TD><TD class=pricebody>54.8</TD><TD class=pricebody>72.5</TD><TD class=pricebody>14.3</TD><TD class=pricebody>72</TD></TR><TR><TD class=pricebody>54</TD><TD class=pricebody>55.6</TD><TD class=pricebody>72.5</TD><TD class=pricebody>14.7</TD><TD class=pricebody>72</TD></TR><TR><TD class=pricebody>55</TD><TD class=pricebody>56.9</TD><TD class=pricebody>72.5</TD><TD class=pricebody>15.1</TD><TD class=pricebody>74</TD></TR><TR><TD class=pricebody>56</TD><TD class=pricebody>56.9</TD><TD class=pricebody>72.5</TD><TD class=pricebody>16.1</TD><TD class=pricebody>74</TD></TR><TR><TD class=pricebody>57</TD><TD class=pricebody>57.4</TD><TD class=pricebody>72.5</TD><TD class=pricebody>17.0</TD><TD class=pricebody>74</TD></TR><TR><TD class=pricebody>58</TD><TD class=pricebody>57.4</TD><TD class=pricebody>72.5</TD><TD class=pricebody>18.0</TD><TD class=pricebody>74</TD></TR><TR><TD class=pricebody>59</TD><TD class=pricebody>57.9</TD><TD class=pricebody>72.5</TD><TD class=pricebody>19.3</TD><TD class=pricebody>74</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Thegratefuldad (May 21, 2005)

Wow, spookyload, I never would have guessed that I might have to think smaller. Thanks for the post.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

*55cm is closer*

I am 5'9" and also ride a 53 cm look, but I have a shortish torso. Looking at the geometry charts the 55 cm would match up very closely with your Felt. Remember the STA is a full degree slacker on the Look. This equates to about 1cm less reach when the saddle is positioned in the same position relative to the bottom bracket on the Look. So subract 1cm from the Look toptube lengths. The 55cm Look has the same BB drop and 15cm headtube length as your Felt. You could also look at the 56 because of the identical toptube length. The only difference is the headtube is longer and standover will be higher. If you've got a bunch of spacers under the stem on your Felt and good standover, the 56cm may be better.


----------



## Thegratefuldad (May 21, 2005)

Thanks, RocketDog. It sounds like I should be looking in the 55 range; maybe a 56.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*comparison...*

You need to compare some critical dimensions before making a decision. The TT lengths on the 481 are NOT long, due to the slack STA.

Your felt has a 56cm TT with a 73.5 STA, so the LOOK would need to be 1cm longer to fit the same, or you would need a longer stem, unless you're willing to try a further back saddle position.

The 55cm would have a nearly identical TT length and head tube length, but 1.6cm more standover height. If you inseam is 85cm, then an 81cm standover is OK, but I would not go any larger.

The only reason to choose a size other than the 55cm, would be to correct some minor fit problem with the Felt.


----------



## Thegratefuldad (May 21, 2005)

Excellent, C-40. Thank you. I'm going to go with a 55.


----------

